# HR-34 with AM21 observation



## dod1450 (Dec 16, 2009)

Today I just had my HR-34 installed it was replacing my HR-24. What I had noticed with the HR-34 and AM-21. 

1) AM-21 power blue LED does not turn off when the HR-34 turn off
With the Hr-24 the blue LED on the AM-21 does turn off
2) OTA channels I now get all channels that are available, which was not available with the HR-24, some of the channels that are display on the guide shows "regular programming" , no channel info.

3) The tech did a force download upgrade, but it did not load the version that has Pandora and power save.


----------



## ndole (Aug 26, 2009)

Pandora and power save are coming soon


----------



## CCarncross (Jul 19, 2005)

Those are all correct currently for how the HR34 works


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

1. Known issue
2. The HR34 scans for OTA channels, the HR24 does not.
3. Those features are not available on the HR34 yet.


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

"ndole" said:


> Pandora and power save are coming soon


Soon can be relative. We don't know if it will be a couple of weeks, or months.


----------



## dettxw (Nov 21, 2007)

RunnerFL said:


> The HR34 scans for OTA channels, the HR24 does not.


One minor clarification, the HR34 will scan for locals with the latest version of the AM21 the AM21N, which is what I'd expect to be provided for a new install or a new hardware accessory order from DirecTV. My original AM21 won't scan so it's installed on the HR24. The scan function isn't a big deal around here, but important to those who want channels not in the Tribune guide data (e.g. Canadian stations).


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

dettxw said:


> One minor clarification, the HR34 will scan for locals with the latest version of the AM21 the AM21N, which is what I'd expect to be provided for a new install or a new hardware accessory order from DirecTV. My original AM21 won't scan so it's installed on the HR24. The scan function isn't a big deal around here, but important to those who want channels not in the Tribune guide data (e.g. Canadian stations).


It scans with my original AM21.


----------



## dettxw (Nov 21, 2007)

I was going by my own past experience and remembrance of old posts such as these:



am3211 said:


> Apparently this is a feature of the HR34 but only in combination with the AM21N. How can that be if the AM21 and the AM21N are the same electronically?





fluffybear said:


> Are you using an AM21 or AM21N?
> 
> I have 2 HR34's. One has an AM21 attached to it while the other has an AM21N and the only one I have ever got to scan was the AM21N


Maybe the code has changed or something. Looks like a good retesting opportunity when the NBA finals aren't on.


----------



## Marlin Guy (Apr 8, 2009)

PM sent to explain winking.


----------



## NR4P (Jan 16, 2007)

My HR34 has an AM21 connected and it shows all channels in the area.

On second thought, maybe it was the AM21N originally connected, it scanned all, then I swapped them and now the AM21/HR34 combo gets the additional channels?

Dang, I just gave myself a weekend project to sort this out.


----------



## HoTat2 (Nov 16, 2005)

Yes, the AM21 and AM21N are identical electronically outside of the AM21N possibly having later generation or newer tuner chips and an insulating cap for the unused AC pigtail when used with the H25 receiver.


----------



## Weller (Apr 23, 2002)

Excuse my ignorance, but what is an AM21???


----------



## bobvick1983 (Mar 21, 2007)

My HR34 and AM21 had been working well since I got the HR34 in December. One day last week however, the HR34 began to report that the OTA tuner had been lost. Thinking it was a problem with my antenna, I connected the lead that was hooked to the AM21 directly to my TV set. The TV's tuner worked fine and brought in all of the channels that the AM21/HR34 were bringing in and more. Then I thought perhaps that the AM21 had went bad, so I went and got my AM21N that I was using with one of my HR24's, I still had the same problem with the HR34/AM21N. I then decided to do a master reset on the HR34 (clear and erase everything) even after doing this, the HR34 refuses to recognize either the AM21 or the AM21N, when both of those tuners work with all of my HR24's. I called DirecTV about the issue, and was eventually referred to the case management department. I explained the problem to them, and they informed me that it was more than likely a problem with the HR34, but they were not allowed to just send out a HR34 replacement, that they would have to send a technician with one. So, they are supposed to send out a tech on Friday to take a look. I told them to make sure that he had another HR34, I hope he does, otherwise it is a lost trip for him, and a wasted afternoon leaving work early for me.


----------



## carl6 (Nov 16, 2005)

Weller said:


> Excuse my ignorance, but what is an AM21???


An external box you connect to an HD receiver or DVR to add off-air stations. If you have local stations that DirecTV does not carry, an AM21 will let you get them, incorporate them into your guide, and record them with a DVR.


----------



## dod1450 (Dec 16, 2009)

NR4P said:


> My HR34 has an AM21 connected and it shows all channels in the area.
> 
> On second thought, maybe it was the AM21N originally connected, it scanned all, then I swapped them and now the AM21/HR34 combo gets the additional channels?
> 
> Dang, I just gave myself a weekend project to sort this out.


 Let us know what you find out.

To all, Why is Directv saying that the AM21 and/or AM21N is not supported on the HR34? What makes it so hard on having existing external hardware , that they sell, be supported for all receivers? I think someone in charge for QA and Design phase on new products needs to be fired.


----------



## RAD (Aug 5, 2002)

dettxw said:


> One minor clarification, the HR34 will scan for locals with the latest version of the AM21 the AM21N, which is what I'd expect to be provided for a new install or a new hardware accessory order from DirecTV. My original AM21 won't scan so it's installed on the HR24. The scan function isn't a big deal around here, but important to those who want channels not in the Tribune guide data (e.g. Canadian stations).





RunnerFL said:


> It scans with my original AM21.


It's the HR34 that determines if an AM21/AM21N does the scanning, not the AM21/AM21N. I was an early tested for the HR34 and I tested both the AM21 and AM21N for scanning and both do it.


----------



## RAD (Aug 5, 2002)

dod1450 said:


> To all, Why is Directv saying that the AM21 and/or AM21N is not supported on the HR34?


I missed that, who/where did it say the HR34 doesn't support the AM21/AM21N?


----------



## jdspencer (Nov 8, 2003)

So what is preventing a software update to the HR24 to allow the AM21 to scan?


----------



## Barry in Conyers (Jan 14, 2008)

RAD said:


> I missed that, who/where did it say the HR34 doesn't support the AM21/AM21N?


*According to DirecTV, the AM21 and HR34 are compatible.*

From page 4 of the AM21 OFF AIR TUNER Manual available at http://www.directv.com/learn/pdf/AM21_GuideBW_Web_092110.pdf:

Note: The following DIRECTV® Receiver models are
compatible with the USB Off-Air Tuner: DIRECTV Plus®
HD DVR (models HR21 and above, DIRECTV Plus® DVR
(R22 model only), DIRECTV® HD (models H21 and above) or
DIRECTV® Home Media Center.


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

Barry in Conyers said:


> From page 4 of the AM21 OFF AIR TUNER Manual available at http://www.directv.com/learn/pdf/AM21_GuideBW_Web_092110.pdf:
> 
> Note: The following DIRECTV® Receiver models are
> compatible with the USB Off-Air Tuner: DIRECTV Plus®
> ...


That doesn't say the HR34 isn't supported. It says "models HR21 and above" and an HR34 is clearly above an HR21. Not to mention "DIRECTV Home Media Center" is the HR34.


----------



## studechip (Apr 16, 2012)

jdspencer said:


> So what is preventing a software update to the HR24 to allow the AM21 to scan?


That question has already been asked here. The consensus was that it would be too expensive to rewrite the code for the few people that would care about or actually use it. I would like to see it myself. There are a few local subchannels here that Directv doesn't have in the database.


----------



## Barry in Conyers (Jan 14, 2008)

RunnerFL said:


> That doesn't say the HR34 isn't supported. It says "models HR21 and above" and an HR34 is clearly above an HR21. Not to mention "DIRECTV Home Media Center" is the HR34.


And I did not say the HR34 is not supported.

I posted the information to dispel any misunderstanding.


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

studechip said:


> That question has already been asked here. The consensus was that it would be too expensive to rewrite the code for the few people that would care about or actually use it. I would like to see it myself. There are a few local subchannels here that Directv doesn't have in the database.


Looks like they did re-write the code, tho, for the HR34. Who knows, maybe they'll plug it into the Hx2x code at some point in the future. :shrug:


----------



## studechip (Apr 16, 2012)

Steve said:


> Looks like they did re-write the code, tho, for the HR34. Who knows, maybe they'll plug it into the Hx2x code at some point in the future. :shrug:


Maybe since they had to write it anyway they decided to include scanning ability in the HR34. It would be nice to see it in the other HR models.


----------



## fluffybear (Jun 19, 2004)

dod1450 said:


> 2) OTA channels I now get all channels that are available, which was not available with the HR-24, some of the channels that are display on the guide shows "regular programming" , no channel info.


This has been my biggest complaint since the HR34 was released. We have a number of digital sub-channels within the Atlanta area which have "Regular Programming" as their description. 
At least with my system, I have not been able to do a manual record on these channels either. I can tun to the channels without a problem but forget recording anything where "Regular Programming" is listed as the program description 24/7


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

Barry in Conyers said:


> And I did not say the HR34 is not supported.
> 
> I posted the information to dispel any misunderstanding.


Your reply was to someone asking where it said it was not supported. Your post appeared to be telling him where it said it was not supported.


----------



## Barry in Conyers (Jan 14, 2008)

RunnerFL said:


> Your reply was to someone asking where it said it was not supported. Your post appeared to be telling him where it said it was not supported.


The section of the AM21 manual that I quoted clearly states the the AM21 is compatible with the HR34.

Again, I did NOT say or insinuate that the AM21 is not compatible with the HR34.

It APPEARS that you are looking for an argument; if so, look somewhere else.


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

Barry in Conyers said:


> The section of the AM21 manual that I quoted clearly states the the AM21 is compatible with the HR34.
> 
> Again, I did NOT say or insinuate that the AM21 is not compatible with the HR34.
> 
> It APPEARS that you are looking for an argument; if so, look somewhere else.


Dude, relax. I was just trying to explain how your post gave me the impression you were saying the HR34 wasn't supported.


----------



## HoTat2 (Nov 16, 2005)

fluffybear said:


> This has been my biggest complaint since the HR34 was released. We have a number of digital sub-channels within the Atlanta area which have "Regular Programming" as their description.
> At least with my system, I have not been able to do a manual record on these channels either. I can tun to the channels without a problem but forget recording anything where "Regular Programming" is listed as the program description 24/7


Just made a test manual recording on one of my HR34's scanned OTA sub-channels.

Appears to have recorded it normally. 

Oh well ... chalk it up to another of the HR34's bugs manifesting itself in these different crazy ways if at all.

For instance mines just inexplicably canceled a SL recording with the explanation in the History listed for it as;



> *"This episode was canceled because it did not match your show type settings or the program has already been recorded."
> (13/6/Adam-12 episode type: 2 cid: 1 1 71 3F) *


None of those reasons are true of course.

Weird ...


----------



## studechip (Apr 16, 2012)

HoTat2 said:


> Just made a test manual recording on one of my HR34's scanned OTA sub-channels.
> 
> Appears to have recorded it normally.
> 
> ...


Was the recording of a subchannel with guide info? Apparently the non-recording issue is with those that don't have the info.


----------



## RAD (Aug 5, 2002)

"studechip" said:


> Was the recording of a subchannel with guide info? Apparently the non-recording issue is with those that don't have the info.


I just tried it on a HR34/AM21 on a subchannel that has no guide data, just "Regular Schedule" and it recorded and played just fine.


----------



## HoTat2 (Nov 16, 2005)

studechip said:


> Was the recording of a subchannel with guide info? Apparently the non-recording issue is with those that don't have the info.


It was one of the OTA sub-channels without guide info. Local KTLA's 5-3 "This TV." Has just a continuous block labeled "Regular Schedule."

Made a 30 min. manual recording on it. Plays fine.


----------



## jscott70 (Feb 14, 2009)

dod1450 said:


> Let us know what you find out.
> 
> To all, Why is Directv saying that the AM21 and/or AM21N is not supported on the HR34? What makes it so hard on having existing external hardware , that they sell, be supported for all receivers? I think someone in charge for QA and Design phase on new products needs to be fired.


I think there are a large number of people both in R&D and customer service that desperately need to be fired. Atrocious equipment and customer service. Dish Network receivers from a few years ago are still running circles around the HR34 in terms of speed. DirecTV needs to pull head out of butt and get with the program in terms of REAL equipment advances. The HR34 isn't that much faster than the HR21, it just has some more bells and whistles, a bigger hard drive and a couple extra tuners. Sad state of affairs.


----------



## tkrandall (Oct 3, 2003)

"fluffybear" said:


> This has been my biggest complaint since the HR34 was released. We have a number of digital sub-channels within the Atlanta area which have "Regular Programming" as their description.
> At least with my system, I have not been able to do a manual record on these channels either. I can tun to the channels without a problem but forget recording anything where "Regular Programming" is listed as the program description 24/7


I am in metro atlanta as well. I have both an hr20-700 and hr24-200/am-21 combo. I really do wish they would allow OTA scanning on these boxes. I cannot get 11-2 for example which is the full time weather and radar. Directv thinks its 11-3 which no longer exists. So frustrating. Just let us scan plz!


----------



## Riverpilot (Aug 13, 2010)

Good afternoon all,

I just had a am21n (I'm presuming, just got it from solid signal) delivered. Set everything up as directed. Scanning feature came up (on a hr34) and proceeded to state it completed its job.

However, afterwards I am unable to locate any of the stations in the guide. If I go back to setup, the option "Edit off-air channels" is greyed out, so I cannot select it.

Would this suggest that the channels were not scanned properly, or ??? I have tried "reset settings" then doing "initial setup" twice now, and nothing changes. I also have tried moving my antenna around, and still the same thing.

Suggestions please? 

Thank you


----------



## dettxw (Nov 21, 2007)

Riverpilot said:


> Good afternoon all,
> 
> I just had a am21n (I'm presuming, just got it from solid signal) delivered. Set everything up as directed. Scanning feature came up (on a hr34) and proceeded to state it completed its job.
> 
> ...


You didn't state whether or not that you'd tried unplugging the AM21 from the power outlet and then plugging it back in or not. 
Try it if you haven't done it, it's fixed a similar problem for me twice in the recent past.


----------



## Riverpilot (Aug 13, 2010)

Yes sir Dettxw I did. I've tried plugging the hr34 into the back of the am21 and separately. I've tried plugging in the am21 twice, and the same thing has happened.

I would think the channels would at least populate immediately. :sigh: Maybe I got a bad one.


----------



## dettxw (Nov 21, 2007)

Riverpilot said:


> Yes sir Dettxw I did. I've tried plugging the hr34 into the back of the am21 and separately. I've tried plugging in the am21 twice, and the same thing has happened.
> 
> I would think the channels would at least populate immediately. :sigh: Maybe I got a bad one.


AM21N USB to HR34, or AM21N power cord?
If cycling power to the AM21 via it's power cord doesn't do it, then next I'd try unplugging both the HR34 and the AM21 to see what happens (and of course making sure that there is a good USB connection between the units, maybe even trying another cord).
Not sure what else to try as when I've had this problem before it was always a power cycle to the AM21 that fixed it.


----------



## Riverpilot (Aug 13, 2010)

dettxw said:


> AM21N USB to HR34, or AM21N power cord?
> If cycling power to the AM21 via it's power cord doesn't do it, then next I'd try unplugging both the HR34 and the AM21 to see what happens (and of course making sure that there is a good USB connection between the units, maybe even trying another cord).
> Not sure what else to try as when I've had this problem before it was always a power cycle to the AM21 that fixed it.


Currently I have the hr34 power plugged into the Am21 as directed in the manual.

Think I'll go back to the hr34 plugged in separately, then reconnect the USB, and cycle both systems again. :sigh: lol :nono:


----------



## NR4P (Jan 16, 2007)

It doesn't matter where the power comes from. 

When you scanned for channels did you enter a primary zip code and then a secondary one? 

BTW, this is the second such post I've read in a week on new AM21's not getting channels. I wonder if there's a problem out there.


----------



## Riverpilot (Aug 13, 2010)

NR4P,

The 4th time I rebooted everything I did a primary and secondary. I think my problem was my connection to the antenna was a little loose. Not sure when that happened, but my own fault for not checking the basics.

But, now everything is working fine. I'm getting the channels I want OTA, so happy


----------



## jeffgbailey (Feb 29, 2008)

The issue with the HR34 is if there is no signal of an OTA channel it wont log it (even if you plug in the zip)

I have a secondary market that requires a separate antenna. If I dont plug that antenna into the AM21 it wont log those channels even though the stations are in the database.

This actually works better (IMO) than the database thing. With my market being huge there are stations in the database that I'll never get OTA (they're about 100 miles away). The HR34 doesnt even show those but the HR24 will show them


----------



## HoTat2 (Nov 16, 2005)

Riverpilot said:


> NR4P, ...
> 
> But, *not* everything is working fine. I'm getting the channels I want OTA, so happy


At first I was confused by this part of the TS' statement, until I realized the "t" in "no*t*" was obviously a typo for a "w" in "no*w*"


----------



## HoTat2 (Nov 16, 2005)

jeffgbailey said:


> The issue with the HR34 is if there is no signal of an OTA channel it wont log it (even if you plug in the zip)
> 
> I have a secondary market that requires a separate antenna. If I dont plug that antenna into the AM21 it wont log those channels even though the stations are in the database.
> 
> This actually works better (IMO) than the database thing. With my market being huge there are stations in the database that I'll never get OTA (they're about 100 miles away). The HR34 doesnt even show those but the HR24 will show them


Yeah ...

Would be better if in addition to OTA scans the HR34 could substitute PSIP data from the off-air signal into the guide whenever its not included in the database downloaded from the satellite instead of just offering a continuous block titled "Regular Programming." 

But for sure, I'm not about to complain given DIRECTV's stubbornness to make almost any improvements in this area, we're very lucky to at least get this feature on the HR34.


----------



## Alan Gordon (Jun 7, 2004)

jeffgbailey said:


> This actually works better (IMO) than the database thing. With my market being huge there are stations in the database that I'll never get OTA (they're about 100 miles away). The HR34 doesnt even show those but the HR24 will show them


For those of us in locations where we can receive multiple markets, it works worse since any turn of the antenna to pick up one market might delete some of the channels from another market.

Also, I personally like having the ability to see a couple of stations in my market that I can't receive.

~Alan


----------



## dettxw (Nov 21, 2007)

Riverpilot said:


> NR4P,
> 
> The 4th time I rebooted everything I did a primary and secondary. I think my problem was my connection to the antenna was a little loose. Not sure when that happened, but my own fault for not checking the basics.
> 
> But, not everything is working fine. I'm getting the channels I want OTA, so happy


I always give each cable connection a little twist with a wrench/pliers just to make sure that they're tight.

Of course then I'll ***** when I have to go find tools to remove the cables! :lol:


----------



## Riverpilot (Aug 13, 2010)

HoTat2 said:


> At first I was confused by this part of the TS' statement, until I realized the "t" in "no*t*" was obviously a typo for a "w" in "no*w*"


oops :lol:

Everything working great for the 2nd day. I might try a different type of antenna in the future, to pick up a few more channels. But the 5 or 6 that I really wanted I'm getting so... who knows.


----------



## Alan Gordon (Jun 7, 2004)

HoTat2 said:


> Yeah ...
> 
> Would be better if in addition to OTA scans the HR34 could substitute PSIP data from the off-air signal into the guide whenever its not included in the database downloaded from the satellite instead of just offering a continuous block titled "Regular Programming."
> 
> But for sure, I'm not about to complain given DIRECTV's stubbornness to make almost any improvements in this area, we're very lucky to at least get this feature on the HR34.


The thing is, I LOVE how my TiVo Series 3 works...

I enter in my zip code (my current zip code works with them, but my old one or a neighboring one has to be used with DirecTV to work), it brings up all the channels I should be able to receive at my location. Personally, this includes channels from five to six markets.

This ability might not be possible given DirecTV's statements on the matter, but my TiVo Series 3 works fine receiving the info via a broadband connection. DirecTV could give two options... one for those with a broadband connection, another for those without.

~Alan


----------



## tonyd79 (Jul 24, 2006)

"Alan Gordon" said:


> The thing is, I LOVE how my TiVo Series 3 works...
> 
> I enter in my zip code (my current zip code works with them, but my old one or a neighboring one has to be used with DirecTV to work), it brings up all the channels I should be able to receive at my location. Personally, this includes channels from five to six markets.
> 
> ...


When I had a TiVo it didn't give just the channels I should be able to receive. It have channels another market over or two. I live west of Baltimore and reasonably even with a good antenna would get Baltimore, Washington and maybe some south central Pennsylvania. But that would be a very good antenna. My TiVo gave me as options Philadelphia stations. I don't think it is being smart about your market as much as they do a much wider area for any market.


----------



## HarleyD (Aug 31, 2006)

Alan Gordon said:


> For those of us in locations where we can receive multiple markets, it works worse since any turn of the antenna to pick up one market might delete some of the channels from another market.
> 
> Also, I personally like having the ability to see a couple of stations in my market that I can't receive.
> 
> ~Alan


I'm pretty fortunate in that respect. I'm about halfway between Tampa and Orlando (Winter Haven) and they are nearly 180 degrees off from one another from where I sit. My antenna is pointed at the Tampa antenna farm but since the Orlando transmitters are for the most part directly "behind" my antenna I get a good signal on the vast majority of those as well without having to rotate my antenna.


----------



## Alan Gordon (Jun 7, 2004)

tonyd79 said:


> When I had a TiVo it didn't give just the channels I should be able to receive. It have channels another market over or two. I live west of Baltimore and reasonably even with a good antenna would get Baltimore, Washington and maybe some south central Pennsylvania. But that would be a very good antenna. My TiVo gave me as options Philadelphia stations. I don't think it is being smart about your market as much as they do a much wider area for any market.


TiVo used the Zap2it.com (Tribune) lineup for my zip code, and perhaps I should have clarified further...

Most every channel it offered me were channels I have received at one time or another. Only some of them were reliable enough to actually add to my guide though. If I had a 30 or 45 foot antenna, I might be able to receive most of them... heck, I might even be able to receive all of them... that is until the antenna gets struck by lightning. 

The important thing is that it offers me guide data for ALL the channels that I can pick up reliably, and some that I can pick up sporadically... some REALLY sporadically. However, I'd much rather un-check channels with guide data from my channel list that I can't receive, than not have the guide data on a ton of channels channels that I can receive.

So... I'd love it if DirecTV went by that model... and if they couldn't via satellite, than maybe via broadband.

~Alan


----------



## gcd0865 (Jul 23, 2008)

Alan Gordon said:


> For those of us in locations where we can receive multiple markets, it works worse since any turn of the antenna to pick up one market might delete some of the channels from another market.
> 
> Also, I personally like having the ability to see a couple of stations in my market that I can't receive.
> 
> ~Alan


I'm planning to upgrade to the HR34 when the C31 client boxes come out (to be able to send OTA to the remote tv's), but the different way the HR34/AM21N combination scans and auto-deletes is going to be worse for me as well. I have receivable stations in 4 different directions, but they won't all come in with the antenna aimed in any single direction. Rather disappointing that they added the auto-delete function but didn't include additive scanning capability (that retains stations from previous scans) for those with antennas on rotators. With college/NFL football season approaching, it would have been nice to check the on-screen guide to see what different games are on in adjacent cities before rotating the antenna.


----------



## dettxw (Nov 21, 2007)

gcd0865 said:


> I'm planning to upgrade to the HR34 when the C31 client boxes come out (to be able to send OTA to the remote tv's), but the different way the HR34/AM21N combination scans and auto-deletes is going to be worse for me as well. I have receivable stations in 4 different directions, but they won't all come in with the antenna aimed in any single direction. Rather disappointing that they added the auto-delete function but didn't include additive scanning capability (that retains stations from previous scans) for those with antennas on rotators. With college/NFL football season approaching, it would have been nice to check the on-screen guide to see what different games are on in adjacent cities before rotating the antenna.


You could always try using antennas pointed in different directions and combining them. Hopefully you wouldn't have any reflection/multipath problems.


----------



## gcd0865 (Jul 23, 2008)

dettxw said:


> You could always try using antennas pointed in different directions and combining them. Hopefully you wouldn't have any reflection/multipath problems.


I think that will be the best plan, when the time comes. I already have an A/B switch at my main tv to switch between my (local) attic antenna and outside (distant) rotatable antenna, and have been thinking about temporarily combining them during a scan (even though multipath would probably scramble many of the broadcasts), perhaps late on a favorable reception night, to hopefully at least detect half or two-thirds of my available OTA stations into memory.


----------



## dettxw (Nov 21, 2007)

gcd0865 said:


> I think that will be the best plan, when the time comes. I already have an A/B switch at my main tv to switch between my (local) attic antenna and outside (distant) rotatable antenna, and have been thinking about temporarily combining them during a scan (even though multipath would probably scramble many of the broadcasts), perhaps late on a favorable reception night, to hopefully at least detect half or two-thirds of my available OTA stations into memory.


So are you trying to get Toledo stations or are you located so that Windsor is in a different direction than the Detroit transmitters?


----------



## gcd0865 (Jul 23, 2008)

dettxw said:


> So are you trying to get Toledo stations or are you located so that Windsor is in a different direction than the Detroit transmitters?


Both, actually (I'm in the northern Detroit burbs). With the outside antenna aimed to the SE, I get 4 stations from Windsor/Leamington, Ontario plus 3-6 more from Cleveland late some evenings. To the SSW, the local Detroit towers are exactly in line with Toledo (4 stations). One station comes in from Lansing about due west, and 5 stations from Saginaw/Bay City to the NW. When conditions are especially favorable on certain evenings, a number of additional stations beyond these come in as well.


----------



## Annihilator31 (Nov 21, 2006)

RAD said:


> It's the HR34 that determines if an AM21/AM21N does the scanning, not the AM21/AM21N. I was an early tested for the HR34 and I tested both the AM21 and AM21N for scanning and both do it.


Just got my HR34 today, hooked up my AM21 and it doesn't scan for OTA channels. It functions like all my past DVR's by entering zip codes. Is there a way to fix this?


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

Annihilator31 said:


> Just got my HR34 today, hooked up my AM21 and it doesn't scan for OTA channels. It functions like all my past DVR's by entering zip codes. Is there a way to fix this?


It's actually doing the scan when you enter your Zip Code. There is no separate option for the scan.


----------



## Annihilator31 (Nov 21, 2006)

RunnerFL said:


> It's actually doing the scan when you enter your Zip Code. There is no separate option for the scan.


Ah Ha! Thank you!! Sadly when I scan for channels using my TV tuner i get 25 channels. When the the dtv system scans for channels, I only end up with 17. I wish the HR34 & AM21 would scan for channels in the same way my TV set does, or give the option of adding channels on our own.


----------



## gcd0865 (Jul 23, 2008)

Annihilator31 said:


> Ah Ha! Thank you!! Sadly when I scan for channels using my TV tuner i get 25 channels. When the the dtv system scans for channels, I only end up with 17. I wish the HR34 & AM21 would scan for channels in the same way my TV set does, or give the option of adding channels on our own.


Are you using the same antenna as you do for your tv tuner? And if you enter two zip codes that are nowhere near your location, does it still find the locally-receivable stations (albeit perhaps with no resulting guide data)?


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

Annihilator31 said:


> Ah Ha! Thank you!! Sadly when I scan for channels using my TV tuner i get 25 channels. When the the dtv system scans for channels, I only end up with 17. I wish the HR34 & AM21 would scan for channels in the same way my TV set does, or give the option of adding channels on our own.


The way to find the channels the HR34 finds in a scan is if they have "Regular Schedule" for guide data and not actual guide data.


----------



## JustRob (Aug 7, 2007)

dettxw said:


> You could always try using antennas pointed in different directions and combining them. Hopefully you wouldn't have any reflection/multipath problems.


ChannelMaster makes something called a JoinTenna which is used for combining the signals of multiple antennas into one coax without adding noise as is done by using simply a coax splitter as a combiner. I am using that right now as PBS is in a different direction than all the other locals (by about 120 degrees). Conceivably, you could use multiple of these things so long as the channels you're trying to get are not too close in frequency (nothing to do with channel number). I think it only works for UHF though.


----------

